# Finally finished my scroll saw stand



## redmoorphil (13 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,
I planned to build a scroll saw stand based on the photo below:





I had bought some nice 75mm square pine to build my wife a kitchen trolley, but when she picked up a beech one from ikea I was left with the timber.
I agreed with Hutzul's comment when I first posted the pic that the single leg would be better at the front.
The intention was to make an adjustable leg so I could set the angle of the table, but because I had angled the legs out to make the stand more stable this idea was more problematic than it was worth so after building a flat top stand I just added some timber front and back with an angled surface so I could mount a solid top to it at a 5 degree angle.
It's nice and solid so I shouldnt get any vibration but I can always add a shelf to the bottom crossmember if needed.
Anyway, heres the pics. Looking forward to bolting the top to the stand and getting the saw onto it tomorrow.
Phil


----------



## CraigyCraigo (13 Apr 2013)

that's great........... i'm looking to make something very similar and this looks to fit the bill quite nicely....... would love some further comments when you get it fully up and running!

Does the forward tilt help a lot??? i'm in mixed minds whether it'd make me want to hunch over or if it would stop that happening!

Any chance of some dimensions?

Do you use a foot switch?


----------



## redmoorphil (13 Apr 2013)

Hi Craig, glad you like it.
I prefer an angle, it just seems a lot more natural when sitting at the saw and you don't hunch at all.
I didn't have any dimensions as I made it up as I went along but I am happy to measure it up and produce some plans. Just give me a few days.
I do intend to use a foot switch, which is why the single leg is at the front, and there is nothing above where my foot will be. Just need to save up for one.
I'm really pleased with the top, it was made from a couple of planks of cheap constructional timber from b&Q, just biscuit jointed them together and screwed a couple of struts to the back.
I also bought a nice magnifying lamp from maplin which will clamp to the left side of the saw.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## CraigyCraigo (13 Apr 2013)

Thanks phil.

Look forward to seeing the saw on it!!! I need something to screw mind down to and cannot bring myself to screw it to my main workbench when I want to use it lol

Cheers again!


----------



## Gary Morris (13 Apr 2013)

That looks wicked Phil, very clean, tidy and square. Like Craig asked, can you post some measurements please, I'd like to make one too, as my current table is too high. 

thanks
Gary


----------



## martinka (14 Apr 2013)

I really like the couple of scroll saw stands that have been posted recently. I have the Hegner stand but I don't like the fact that it's very top heavy with the saw on it, and it feels unstable to me. I have a bag of sand in the cross pieces to stop it moving, though eventually I will bolt the saw to my bench.

Phil, how about fitting the footswitch to the side of the single leg and using your knee to operate it. Just a thought, and probably not very practical. 

Martin.


----------



## CraigyCraigo (14 Apr 2013)

I no what i'm doing on the old CAD at work tomorrow


----------



## redmoorphil (14 Apr 2013)

Waxed the stand up today and got the saw bolted on to it.
I wanted the blade slap bang in the middle of the table which meant putting the saw more to the right.
It's pretty stable but because my garage floor is slightly ribbed it makes the stand wobble a little and one good knock could easily tip it.
I am going to make some feet for the back legs and turn them into upside down 'T' shapes. I will feel happier then.
Anyway, here's the saw on the stand. I also got to cut my first proper piece on it but will post that separately.
I will get the plans up asap but I have been banned from the garage tomorrow under threat of divorce.
Phil


----------



## CraigyCraigo (15 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil,

With it having 3 legs it shouldn't really wobble to much? (the reason for using 3 legs) but its probably the width of the back legs (like you have hinted to) maybe causing the problem, with quite a high CoG compared to the footprint width (i say high but its probably below the work surface height even with the saw on it). the perfect 3 legged leg pattern is them being an equi-lateral triangle (Same PCD and angle between legs), like you have mentioned if you put a bridging peice on the bottom of the rear legs extending them out slightly, i would bet its going to be perfect (although a little higher, unless you compensation that by cutting the legs down.

Hope that helps a little???


----------



## redmoorphil (15 Apr 2013)

Hi Craig,
Yes, the cog is very high and the angle of the back legs would be better if it was increased but it would make the stand just too wide. I thought the feet would be a better choice.
I could cut some off the legs to keep the height lower but I would have to unbolt the saw and it took me an age to get the darn thing on! I intend to get the adjustable work stool from rutlands so just need to make sure that whatever I do I can reach the floor when I get my foot switch.
I will fiddle with it through the week until I am happy with it.


----------



## Vic Perrin (15 Apr 2013)

redmoorphil":wgjiav9j said:


> Hi Craig,
> Yes, the cog is very high and the angle of the back legs would be better if it was increased but it would make the stand just too wide. I thought the feet would be a better choice.
> I could cut some off the legs to keep the height lower but I would have to unbolt the saw and it took me an age to get the darn thing on! I intend to get the adjustable work stool from rutlands so just need to make sure that whatever I do I can reach the floor when I get my foot switch.
> I will fiddle with it through the week until I am happy with it.



I recently purchased a foot switch. I could not believe the prices for them in the UK. I took a chance on an import from China at a fraction of the cost. It is a deadmans type foot switch and isolates the power to whatever power tool I am using as soon as I take my foot of the switch.

Power into the footswitch is via a13amp plug and cable, output is via a 13 amp socket from the footswitch.

Doing it this way allows me to use it on any piece of kit that I want.

Regards

Vic


----------



## boysie39 (15 Apr 2013)

Nice one Phil, have you tried a rubber mat under the legs ? . It may help you , you are looking good .


----------



## martinka (15 Apr 2013)

Vic Perrin":2bngrigz said:


> I recently purchased a foot switch. I could not believe the prices for them in the UK. I took a chance on an import from China at a fraction of the cost. It is a deadmans type foot switch and isolates the power to whatever power tool I am using as soon as I take my foot of the switch.
> Vic



advancedmachinery.com - which is the company that sells Hegner's in the USA - sells their footswitch for 29.99USD / £19.54
Rather a difference to the cost of one sold in the UK, eh?

Martin.


----------



## boysie39 (15 Apr 2013)

martinka":1kocl7px said:


> Vic Perrin":1kocl7px said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased a foot switch. I could not believe the prices for them in the UK. I took a chance on an import from China at a fraction of the cost. It is a deadmans type foot switch and isolates the power to whatever power tool I am using as soon as I take my foot of the switch.
> ...


Yeah ,but how much would it cost to lay cable to plug it in over their. :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## martinka (15 Apr 2013)

boysie39":2l4o48i4 said:


> martinka":2l4o48i4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vic Perrin":2l4o48i4 said:
> ...



Come on, Eugene! Have you never heard of wireless? :mrgreen:


----------



## redmoorphil (21 Apr 2013)

Hi guys, sorry not to have updated with dimensions yet. Been a bit of a rough week.
Anyway, finally got back into the garage today and the stand is 'evolving' for want of a better word.
The single leg at the front does make the stand more unstable so I added a long foot between the back legs and another at the front, fitted onto the legs with housing joints and screwed through from below. This has made the table much more stable.
The whole thing ended up higher than I would like, and the crosspiece supporting the front of the bench top gets in the way of my knees, so I thought about adding an adjustable cantilevered seat built onto the stand. I should finish this tonight and if it all works I will then measure up and post some plans. It should make it more stable too with my weight applied to the stand. The whole thing is probably a little over engineered by now but it's been a learning process.
I will try to post some photos ASAP.
Phil

Finally done. Cantilever seat didnt work unless stand was bolted to floor, or it would tip.
Took it off and just supported the seat with a leg instead.
This seems to work well and the extra weight (from me) helps reduce any vibration.
Just need to carve out the seat now to make it a bit more comfy.
Also need to fit a plank between the front and back feet, so theres somewhere to fasten the pedal when it comes.


----------



## boysie39 (21 Apr 2013)

Phil ,that looks to be a solid piece of work you have done .I would never have thought of adding a seat .It would certainly add great stability to my machine if I go that route.   

All in all a well thought out plan methinks . Thanks for showing.


----------



## bassethound (22 Apr 2013)

Great job, brill idea to add the seat, i bet you are pleased with it now,I would be made up with it! =D>

Ted....


----------



## redmoorphil (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks guys.
Im pretty happy with it now.
The seat frame seems a little cobbled together as I was running out of longer pieces of wood and had to make do with the shorter pieces I had left.
One day I will remake it and put the leg directly below the seat so it doesn't stick out as much.
Anyway, looking forward to getting on with making things now.
Will post some measurements as soon as I can.

Having used it for a few hours solid I just don't like it!
Its just too high which makes it difficult to use the magnifying lamp correctly and i find myself leaning in toward it.
Kills your back after a while!
There are 2 speeds where the vibration is awful and the single leg at the front was not a good idea.
I'm going to rip it apart and start again, as there is no point being unhappy with it if I am going to sit at it for hours.
Hopefully I can just remodel most of it as I have run out of timber now.
If you are considering building one put the two legs at the front!
Look out for Mark II !


----------

